# new grow room set up



## dozer42 (May 12, 2006)

hello everyone. i would like to say thanks to all of those that helped me get my OD operation up and running. i just put all of my OD outside and now it is time to get the ID up and running. here is my plan. any suggestions of improvement would be much appreciated. 

this is the story so far:
my room is 6'x12'x7'. i have already used stuff to kill the fungus and mold in the room. i put up white plastic all around the room and sealed it with tape. i also put in one of those tarp zip up deals to keep my room compleatley sealed.

i am heading up to the grow shop today and this is the list of supplies i am looking to buy.

i am looking to buy 2 1000w hps sunsystemx econo with cool sun reflector and hortilux bulb. has any one ever used this cool sun reflector with fans running through the light, to get rid of excess heat? if so how well dose it work in keeping your room temp down?

going to buy 2 6" fans with tubing to blow air through my lights. the intake will be from a different room and the outtake will be blowing into a different room. i am not real sure if i will need to install another set of fans hooked up to a carbon filter to get rid of excess heat and humidity. what do you think?

i am going to get all of the supplies to run co2 in my room. my question is how do you run a exhust fan with out romoving all of the co2 in my room? 

i am going to grow in soil for my first round. i am going to get fox farm ocean soil with fox farm nutes. they will be planted in a 5 gallon bucket.

that is the game plan so far. any suggestions or other products that i should consider buying for my room please let me know.

thanks a ton
  dozer42


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 12, 2006)

In addition to intake/exhaust fans for the light, you'll need to bring a constant supply of fresh air into the room itself.
I'd also suggest at least 2 big oscilatting fans.

2k watts isn't enough light for your 6' x 12' growspace.  You need 50 watts per sq/ft.  You'll need 3600 watts.  Six 600 watters in a row would be so sweet.

If I were you I would forget about the CO2 augmentation for now.  It's complex for a beginner and costs A LOT (like a thousand bux).

Which brings me to my final point.
It seems you may be a rookie when it comes to indoor gardening.
If that's the case, I strongly recommend you start out much smaller.  Like make an interior growspace 3' x 4' and stick a 600-watt HPS w/full-spectrum bulb in there.
1st-crop failures are common.  There are dozens of things that could go wrong.
I pregnant spider mite for instance could eventually cause you to lose every plant.


----------



## dozer42 (May 12, 2006)

thanks ganja for the info. 

its weird to me that at the shop that i am buying my supplies that a 1000w light is cheeper than a 600w light. is there something i am missing here. that is why i was going with the 1000w lights.

i agree with you 100% that i need to take it slow at first then expand when i really know what is going on. i am going to take your advice 100% and just buy 1 600w and mark off a 3x4 space. i already have like 4 large fans from my od operation, so those are accounted for. i am going to run a fan through my light then out of the room. then i am going to use a 6" fan to bring in fresh air and a 6" fan with a carbon filter to get rid of old air.

is there any way i can prevent spider mites? i have already used a bug bomb.spray the room down with bug spray, or put some type of stickey strip, or spray something on my plants (perferably organic) like that florida fire spray. i used that for my od plants to keep criters and insects off my ladies. 

is there any other treatment that i should give my room before i move any plants in?

how many plants would i beable to fit in that 3x4 room? i am using 5 gallon buckets. the buckets are about a foot wide. so 12 plants would fit but is that enough light to feed them all?


----------

